# 14 semi mushy apples...what to do?



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't want to throw these out. What can I do with them?

Thanks!!!


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

Applesauce!


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Make applesauce? Core and peel the apples, quarter them, and combine them in a pot with a few lemon peels, some cinnamon to taste, and maybe a little sugar if you like. Add about a cup of water for every 4 lb of apples. Simmer for 30-40 minutes, then mash. Delicious!


----------



## Wendy79 (Jan 23, 2007)

Applesauce, of course! You don't even have to peel them if you don't want to. Quarter and core them (or use an apple slicer if you have one), put them in a heavy saucepan with an inch or so of water at the bottom, watch so they don't burn (you can put in more water if you're not a good watcher, just make sure to drain some out afterward), then mash with a potato masher. Add sweetener to taste. Delicious!


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

That is what I was thinking too but I wasn't sure how to go about it. I have made applesauce for canning but it's been a while. Thanks!!!!


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

You can also make apple butter instead. Mmm, so good. It's basically applesauce that you cook for a kajillion hours.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Apple muffins?


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

super simple and not too creative, but DS just loves when i cut up apples into chunks, and simmer them in just a little bit of water for about 10 minutes, with a lid on the pan. Then i turn the heat off and let it sit for 10 minutes and the apples soak up the extra water, so no nutrients are lost in the water.

They are just mushy chunks of apple but he loves them!


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kallyn* 
You can also make apple butter instead. Mmm, so good. It's basically applesauce that you cook for a kajillion hours.









Apple Butter, tell me more!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

mmmm apple butter!


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

That's basically all there is to it! You just keep cooking it on low heat, stirring occasionally, for at least 3-4 hours (or more) along with whatever seasonings you want (like cinnamon). It will turn really smooth and darkly colored and then it will firm up in the fridge.


----------



## krizzanne (Jun 19, 2006)

grate them into pancake batter (similar to the muffin idea, I guess).


----------

